# I am so bad at riding in the trees...glades just eat me up



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i have only attempted them 3-4 times but i can't seem to figure them out. granted the ones i've ridden were fairly tight but i was unable to keep a steady pace. either too quick and then falling or too slow. 

ugh. so frustrating. any advice?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

start in less thick tree sections and focus on looking at where you want to go rather than looking at what you want to avoid


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, very common problem is to analyze all the things that will fuck you up if you get moving too fast, resulting in being overly cautious and losing momentum.
Luckily, trees don't move so if you look ahead to the line you want to follow you will naturally follow it. Always keep looking ahead into the gaps and you will be able to pick up good momentum.
It also helps to follow a good rider as they will have the confidence to pick a line and get through with good speed. Force yourself to try and keep up, watching where they go


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i like to loosen up with a couple five shots, get that plank up to speed and just hope for the best...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> i have only attempted them 3-4 times but i can't seem to figure them out. granted the ones i've ridden were fairly tight but i was unable to keep a steady pace. either too quick and then falling or too slow.
> 
> ugh. so frustrating. any advice?


ride moguls more too, they will teach you line choice without the consequence of splating into a tree. when you have some comfort level of making nice smooth turns in moguls, do the same turning in trees.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go fast, take chances, don't die. Best advice you'll get.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks BA, you've given me my goal for the rest of the season.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> i have only attempted them 3-4 times but i can't seem to figure them out.


 3-4 attempts is probably too soon to even start a thread about it. theres really not much to tell, something you just learn by doing a lot. all the glades are different, so, thank god, there is no paceing or formula to learn, it's not like running gates or some kind of controlled environment like the park. you will fall, you may hook a tree, or a tree may hook you, shit happens. it's still worth it, cuz here anyway, the deeper and darker you are willing to go, the greater the pow reward


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Like others said.. When I first started riding trees the best advice I ever got was to look at my path, not the trees  

Just do it a lot and you'll slowly gain confidence.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Secret Tree Training: Moguls.

All the skills you need to ride trees without the face smashing obstacles.

Mogul riding may not be fun or something you do on purpose, but finding yourself at the top of a mogul field and knowing you are going to crush it, is just like tree riding.

If you can't pull off a confident run (little pops, airs, no stopping, consistent speed, both toe and heelside turns) down a mogul field, probably best to stay out of the trees lest you become ornamental.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Like others have said. It's about being proactive and picking your path. I try to have 2-3 turns planned out ahead at all times. Not only makes riding trees much easier but you can make sure you hit the best powder pockets. The worst thing you can be in the trees is reactive. 

And don't look at the trees! Just like driving, you tend to gravitate towards what you are looking at. Just keep them in your peripheral and work on getting more speed and confidence.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i feel like maybe the trees im in are super tight or something. ive seen glade runs where it appears much more spread out. however, the ones ive been in thus far (stratton, stowe) were super tight, quick, and not all that much powder.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ya got yer glades, and you got yer woods,that sounds like woods...stowes got woods with bushes and thickets last time i was there..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Stowe has some pretty dense glades last I remember. Just like regular trails you need to progress a bit. Okemo has some pretty sparse ones, as does Mt Snow. Assuming you are capable of making the turns glades are more mental and being able to pick your lines. It takes experience. Start with something more sparse.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Mogul riding may not be fun or something you do on purpose, but finding yourself at the top of a mogul field and knowing you are going to crush it, is just like tree riding.


This. I used to be one of those standing at the top of mogul fields, anxiously waiting until there weren't a lot of others and then super carefully sliding all the way down. But after enough training and gaining confidence you can just arrive there, smile, and go down on it like it's a freshly groomed flat area. And fly by the skiers and boarders which are still in an earlier stage of learning while doing so.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I ride much faster when there is pow up in the trees. A lot of time I ride trees it is sort of like moguls with trees mixed in. Trees are different everywhere though. Spent a couple days riding pretty much nothing but trees in the shady parts of Vail last week and it was awesome, but trees at Breck sort of sucked that week...I really only like the trees over there when there is more pow...the trees are generally a bit tighter up high there than the trees at Vail, but there are some down low that you can really rip through even when it is tracked out. Trees out in Utah are some of the best I've ridden in super deep pow, and Jackson Hole trees are pretty impressive also. 

Unmarked tree runs on the east coast can be pretty tough since they are usually really tightly spaced, but typically not as steep as stuff I ride when I am out west. I also am not a fan of moguls unless they are big, soft, spread out and steep, but Definitely ride some double black moguls and get good at that...when the time comes to rip some tree pow, you will be shredding it up. Never really thought it about it that way, but moguls are definitely secret tree training and a good way to get your legs warmed up in the morning for tree riding. The board you ride can make a difference too...I do rip my big old 168 camber deck through the trees, but it is not for everybody.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah its all about the quality / quantity of snow

Definitely wait until there is fresh and / or softer snow to build up confidence in the trees. If its icy / hard-pack probably better to stick to groomers or use that time to practice moguls


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

side note: if learning to ride trees, wear an old pair of gloves and goggles, old coat if you got it. It can be a buzz kill to tear a huge hole in a new high end piece of gear getting too close to a tree.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

augie said:


> side note: if learning to ride trees, wear an old pair of gloves and goggles, old coat if you got it. It can be a buzz kill to tear a huge hole in a new high end piece of gear getting too close to a tree.


Forgot to mention that. You definitely don't want to tear up your nice goretex shell. I would recommend wearing some kinco or similar style gloves if you are going to be spending time up in the trees, they give some nice hand protection for when you inadvertently smack one...especially when you end up smacking one that has some small branches broken off it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I just found a slice in my new GTX shell.  time for patches


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

There are some good tips in this video. Pretty much what others said but its good to watch to put a example to the technique.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

CassMT said:


> ya got yer glades, and you got yer woods,that sounds like woods...stowes got woods with bushes and thickets last time i was there..


i THINK you're right. both at stowe and stratton, people were in them but it seemed like woods. the width the trees were apart couldn't have been much more than 5-6ft. 

i've seen youtube videos of glades that appear much more open and easy to navigate. maybe i am just jumping into some too-dense stuff for a beginner and should try to find a more mellow area to practice (besides moguls). 

that said, i only really ride in NY and VT and have yet to see anything that appears tame enough for me to rip through without eating it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

#1 go when there's a good ammount of fresh snow, or at least soft packed.
#2 Start with wide spaced trees.
#3 Bring your floaty, nimble board of choice.

If you want to learn on a crusty, icy, hardpack day on tight trees on your stiffest freeride stick.. you gonna have a bad time.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Secret Tree Training: Moguls.


Never thought of this. Excellent advice. I'll never avoid a mogul field again.

Having the right board for the job wont hurt either.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Another thing...if you are not familiar with the area, pay attention for signs like this, arrows that may appear...etc and do not disregard them or you could put yourself in some serious shit...think mountain lions or other wild animals that might view you as a tasty treat, freezing to death...etc. Ski patrol may not even attempt to rescue if you are out bounds, especially if they are busy...and if you are by yourself without cell signal and nobody knows you're missing...well, mountain lions...etc again.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

It just takes more time on the hill and I feel board choice. Some boards are quicker edge to edge. In this video the snow was deep/fresh, so I was riding my Fish, which is very quick edge to edge.

This is from Stevens Pass Washington, real time and we're both 48 years old still rippin the trees like this. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gglevrvk9uc


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> It just takes more time on the hill and I feel board choice. Some boards are quicker edge to edge. In this video the snow was deep/fresh, so I was riding my Fish, which is very quick edge to edge.
> 
> This is from Stevens Pass Washington, real time and we're both 48 years old still rippin the trees like this.
> 
> ...


Been wanting to go ride steven's for awhile now. I stick to the east side of the state as a rule....but that's some nice spacing on those trees...I might have to head over soon.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

vajohn said:


> Another thing...if you are not familiar with the area, pay attention for signs like this, arrows that may appear...etc and do not disregard them or you could put yourself in some serious shit...think mountain lions or other wild animals that might view you as a tasty treat, freezing to death...etc. Ski patrol may not even attempt to rescue if you are out bounds, especially if they are busy...and if you are by yourself without cell signal and nobody knows you're missing...well, mountain lions...etc again.


lol that is awesome. no real worries out here on the east coast with that. 

looks super cool tho.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Been wanting to go ride steven's for awhile now. I stick to the east side of the state as a rule....but that's some nice spacing on those trees...I might have to head over soon.



Those are actually tight, the run is between Double Diamond and Schimms. 

I'll try and find/post a couple other videos we made in the trees.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

first part is Schimms and second is Merk (sp?) Woods (we call it lakeside park, after the RUSH song and the lake that forms at the bottom during the summer).

This was probably one of the top 3 days in my 30 years of riding. It was the last Saturday Stevens was open 2 years ago, nobody there, 10" fresh and my bestest riding buddy of 30 years, there to tear it up with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjg0uuze3KI


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice footage man. Looks like a great day. What board were you riding?


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> first part is Schimms and second is Merk (sp?) Woods (we call it lakeside park, after the RUSH song and the lake that forms at the bottom during the summer).
> 
> This was probably one of the top 3 days in my 30 years of riding. It was the last Saturday Stevens was open 2 years ago, nobody there, 10" fresh and my bestest riding buddy of 30 years, there to tear it up with.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjg0uuze3KI




awesome video. to everyone: are these considered tight or wide open? b/c the ones i have been trying a) seem MUCH tighter and b) had nowhere near as much powder.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Personally i would say the trees in the video are in the middle ground. Not super tight but not wide open glades for most part, though there are different tree densities throughout the video.

And again, personally...there is no reason to be in the trees unless you are in and or hunting powder. Ice/hardpack in the trees is just shitty riding, i'd rather stay in the park or do groomers.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Personally i would say the trees in the video are in the middle ground. Not super tight but not wide open glades for most part, though there are different tree densities throughout the video.
> 
> And again, personally...there is no reason to be in the trees unless you are in and or hunting powder. Ice/hardpack in the trees is just shitty riding, i'd rather stay in the park or do groomers.


^ this.


1098754321


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

:includeme:
Nothing to see here, carry on!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Ballistic_BW said:


> Nice footage man. Looks like a great day. What board were you riding?


The first video I posted I would consider tight'ish, its hard to tell in the video but with the hill being steeper, it makes them seem tight, but the other video I would consider those open. The board is a 160 FISH, my buddy in the yellow helmet was riding a 162 Malolo


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

First off - great info in this thread. I'm heading up to Mt. Snow in a couple of weeks and may venture into the trees a bit.



njfastlfie said:


> lol that is awesome. no real worries out here on the east coast with that.
> 
> looks super cool tho.


I'd still be a little cautious of where you go, especially if you're alone and venturing into trees. We live in MA, my wife works in North Oxford and last year saw a mountain lion twice around her office. So, while the "authorities" will tell you mountain lions do not exist in New England, they actually do. My theory is that if they admit to them existing in MA, they have to protect them, so it is easier to pretend they don't exist. If you search online you'll find many others who have spotted them as well. They're not all over the place or something that you need to actively worry about. But, you do need to remember that there is still wilderness near some of these mountains and you really have no idea what's out there.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

I live in the PNW (near Spokane, WA) and we have lots of bears and mountain lions. At least over here, they really are not a concern tho. Main concern while tree riding should be:

A) Getting lost and freezing to death (odds are much higher of this than getting eaten)

B) Tree Wells - this really is the main concern, if you don't ride with a buddy and you fall into a tree well you can die. Seems like it happens every year to someone and I personally have had a few close calls. Spending 20 mins trying to dig yourself out of a tree well is pretty scary.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ballistic_BW said:


> I live in the PNW (near Spokane, WA) and we have lots of bears and mountain lions. At least over here, they really are not a concern tho. Main concern while tree riding should be:
> 
> A) Getting lost and freezing to death (odds are much higher of this than getting eaten)
> 
> B) Tree Wells - this really is the main concern, if you don't ride with a buddy and you fall into a tree well you can die. Seems like it happens every year to someone and I personally have had a few close calls. Spending 20 mins trying to dig yourself out of a tree well is pretty scary.


Right.

Falling into a tree well would scare the shit out of me! Like you said, you usually hear at least one or two deaths occur each year due to that.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*Insane Lines, thanks for sharing!*



Clayton Bigsby said:


> first part is Schimms and second is Merk (sp?) Woods (we call it lakeside park, after the RUSH song and the lake that forms at the bottom during the summer).
> 
> This was probably one of the top 3 days in my 30 years of riding. It was the last Saturday Stevens was open 2 years ago, nobody there, 10" fresh and my bestest riding buddy of 30 years, there to tear it up with.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjg0uuze3KI



When I dream, this is what it looks like:hairy:


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

jesboogie said:


> When I dream, this is what it looks like:hairy:


Just replace the trees with swim suit models right? :hairy:

Though...that might encourage you to run into them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jesboogie said:


> When I dream, this is what it looks like:hairy:


I'm sure he dreams about that day too 
That looked like a legend day.


LOL yep, needs a bit more bikinis )


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*I live in Miami*

I live in Miami and work in Spanish television, so I see bikini action on a weekly basis. Sick pow stash between the trees? Not so much : ):snowboard4:


----------

